# U13 power train



## oscarjc19 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello guys,

I am in the middle of a project with an U13 SR20DET. The thing is that in my country the bluebirds are only FWD and I want to make it AWD son I wonder if can someone share with me a picture of the power train of an OEM AWD Bluebird U13, also any suggestion is really appreciated.

Thanks a lot.


----------

